# Seat Post Binding Bolt



## c_kyle (May 14, 2012)

Hello,

I just acquired this 28" wheeled motorbike frame and fork (Schwinn??) from the classifieds and it's missing the seat post binding bolt assembly.  I'm not sure of the correct terminology to search for, or if I need something special.

Also, I have a new Brooks saddle coming, but am not sure what type of saddle clamp I need to fit the smaller diameter of the 7-seatpost.

Thanks for the help.

ck















Serial Number looks like it says 521043. It's pretty uniform; not sure what that indicates.


----------



## meteor (May 15, 2012)

Hi, welcome to forum. I can't help much but I suggest you post in b/s/t for "seat post frame bolt 28" bike". To my knowledge the neck is wrong. Correct ones turn up often enough here. I'd wait for the brooks and see what it has for a clamp. You may be able to use it, but with a shim to thicken the post diameter for tight fit. If not, clamps up through the 50s will probably work w/out a problem, so those are easy enough to find. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## lobsterboyx (May 15, 2012)

Ive had nothing but problems trying to get my brooks b135 to fit on smaller (old style) steatposts. Ive got a few clamps for early seats, but none of them fit betwixt the rails of the seat. Still working on this one...


----------



## c_kyle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

The bars, stem and seatpost are ebay buys.  All that was left of the complete bike was the frame/fork once I bought it.  There's not enough here to restore it to original, so I'm going to use this one as a learning experience and build a fun bike.

Thanks.


----------



## how (May 20, 2012)

looks like it just takes a bolt,,looks like a Schwinn bolt would work,,i think the seat post turns the other way,,


----------



## spectratone (May 20, 2012)

My 28" wheel Elgin has that type of seatpost clamp;
the nut and bolt look like this:





 Nothing exotic, although the style of the old hardware is kind of cool. I'm
not sure what vintage my bike is, maybe teens to 20's?

 I started with only a few more parts than you, and I'm doing something
similar. I'm putting new lightweight parts on the bike that look appropriate
to the vintage, Velo Orange crankset, Left Bank handlebars, Brooks saddle,
Velocity P35 rims etc. I'll be making my own tank and rack out of aluminum
and replicating the original designs as closely as possible, as well as the original
paint scheme.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 20, 2012)

The actual bolt/nut combination is a capped bolt that has a small keyed head that

fits into the keyway in the frame. Not a super rare part to find, but the one shown 

above with the hex head, while it will work, is not correct. I'll try to post a picture later....


----------



## spectratone (May 20, 2012)

The bolt I posted a picture actually does have
a keyed head; the picture doesn't show it, unfortunately:o
 Basically, it's a small projection under the head of the bolt
to keep the bolt from spinning around in the hole, so you 
only need one wrench to adjust the seat post height.


----------

